# Toothy Critters



## Cavjock97 (Feb 2, 2016)

It was a pretty frustrating day yesterday. We hit a number of our inshore spots and spent more time re-rigging than we did fishing. Sharks, kings and spanish mackerel were in abundance and the few fish we caught were pretty small. I keep some wire in the tackle bag, but by the time I pulled it out, we had lost a half dozen rigs.


Question for the group: What kind of terminal tackle rig do you like when the biters are around and also, what's your favorite de-hooking device for sharks, kings, barracuda, etc.?


Thanks,


CJ97


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

when sharks/cudas are around and not much else, i try to use the $1 jigs with a trailing hook on a split ring. i dont dehook them .. they get to keep the bling. on occasions that i kept a king, a bat to the head before i dissect the critter to recover the bling. single strand wire is simple & works fine but since i've learned to use 7 strands and crimps, i've premade them with swivels on both ends.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I haven't bought this yet, but I am gonna try some this summer.

KNOT 2 KINKY SINGLE STRAND NICKEL-TITANIUM LEADER WIRE
65# 30â€™


----------



## Moose2 (Feb 9, 2017)

hard wire tied with an albright to ur braid


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

We just use a 20lb test for a leader works pretty well


----------



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

use about 6-12 inches of 45-60lb wire with an albright knot, easy.


----------

